# What are your goals/aspirations as a composer?



## kid-surf (Jun 16, 2006)

What are your goals/aspirations as a composer?


Feel free to talk as little or as much about what you'd like to accomplish as composer. Just curious what our collective aspirations are. 

I know this could be the type of thread where people are intimidated to say what their aspirations are, but I don't think anything is holding us back but ourselves. We all have the same 88 keys. 

And Btw --- one day the great JW (rest his soul the day it happens) will no longer be with us. He will then be replaced by a younger dude at that point.... and so on and so forth. One day all the greats will be replaced by new greats simply due to their passing.


So if someone's aspirations are lofty I say "more power to you!". Perhaps you are the next 'so and so'.


Anyway, anyone care to share their aspirations?

Cheers


----------



## midphase (Jun 16, 2006)

I think most of us here have the same aspirations of working on great films who get a great amount of exposure, pad our bank accounts and get respect and accolades from our peers.

I believe that life happens and opportunities are created and destroyed by some universal plan that I'm not 100% sure I understand, but that will probably make sense at some point.

So having said that, I don't think that I can aspire to be the next John Williams, or even the next Jeff Rona for that matter. I think if it's meant to be, it will happen, and if it's not it won't. The only thing I have control over is trying to always explore new ways of looking at what I do, to try and better myself as an artist, and as a human being.

Those are my goals and aspirations!

Oh....and at some point, I would love to get sued by Holst!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 16, 2006)

I have pretty modest goals which is to make a living writing the kind of music I want to write; working on projects I am interested in; and working with people that I enjoy working with. 

I am quite happy to let that take me wherever it takes me


----------



## PaulR (Jun 16, 2006)

kid-surf @ Fri Jun 16 said:


> And Btw --- one day the great JW (rest his soul the day it happens) will no longer be with us. He will then be replaced by a younger dude at that point.... and so on and so forth.
> Cheers



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kid - you are priceless at times. I can't stop laughing.

The great John Williams will never, and can never be replaced of course. Hehehe! That's brilliant Kid. I know people would like to think that this is some sort of conveyor belt - but no. Once they've gone - they've gone - you can't replace them. Make the most of them and rejoice in their talent while they're still with us.

My musical aspirations - that one day they will figure out this dna thing once and for all and suddenly....Hitchcock will walk into my house wearing his suit and puffing a huge cigar and say 'dear boy - I want you to score my next movie' (puf puff puff).
Problem with this theory though - if they can dna Hitchcock back - they can do the same with Herrmann. :mrgreen: 

Once they've gone - they've gone. No replacements available.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd like to make a living writing the music i like to write. But without any compromises as to what that will be.


----------



## linwood (Jun 16, 2006)

I kind of dug my own hole. I've weaseled my way into a career of writing/producing and not playing, but I'm in this retail radio jingle thing. I do between say 150 and 200 of them a year, so you guys know what that's like. it's all sing/song, a monkey could do it type work, but I do like it. It's nice to have something to do everyday and the people that I work with are the nicest people I've ever met in the music business. That being said, it still kind of leaves something unanswered. I wanna find what's missing and write it. I got a lot to learn, but I'm thankful to still be interested in something at 53 and I know that I'll never figure it all out, but the chase will forever be there with me (us). That's a blessing. I wanna learn to let this happen once.

http://www.bellmusicproductions.com/clientdownloads/jl.mp3 (http://www.bellmusicproductions.com/cli ... ads/jl.mp3)

edit:(this is something that Jeremy Lubbock was kind enough to send me.... bad dude)


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 16, 2006)

Paul --- "Physical" replacement, not necessarily artistic replacement.  At some point JW will no longer be an option for directors. That's all.  So in that sense it is very much like a conveyor belt. (no, not in the metaphysical sense) :D


Interesting points of view about the aspirations/goals you guys have.


Mine are fairly modest too (in a sense). But I do hope to get to the level of doing two studio films a year. I don't aspire to impress my peers all that much, but I do aspire to get better and better. I'd be satisfied to just have a decent name in the industry among the filmmakers, even if that meant my peers slammed me (think Zimmer :mrgreen: ) I aspire to work with people on 'great' films that either mean something or are highly artistic. But I don't mean "artsy".


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 16, 2006)

midphase @ Fri Jun 16 said:


> or even the next Jeff Rona for that matter.



Why so hard on yourself?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 16, 2006)

To constantly feel I am improving, and one day present a peice of music where I think to my self 'perfect'.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 17, 2006)

i would like to just have fun in my job and earn some good money with the gigs i do, to buy even more stuff for my studio 

it would also cool to have a good amount of money saved up after a while to get one or two month to free myself of work once in a while and just do research, intensive composing study etc.

of course the end goal is just to create music, i can listen to and like and don't have to worry about rent or food and hopefully can feed my future family without any problems.

i really won't deceide between movie scoring and games, since both categories are completely different and interesting. so we will see


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 17, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Sat Jun 17 said:


> To constantly feel I am improving, and one day present a peice of music where I think to my self 'perfect'.



Way to go Christian!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 17, 2006)

I think people think it's a sacrifice if you want to write music that speaks to everybody. I don't think it is. It makes you look out beyond yourself. Makes you think about the other guy. I could be sipping wine and playing chamber music for 20 people. I don't find that life satisfying. What I do find satisfying is running into people that heard my music on some show and commenting on it. Perfect strangers. It happens but not often enough for me. I'd like it to happen more. I like the idea that something I created affected somebody. I'm a people person. I like people and knowing that somebody was moved, good or bad, by something that I wrote is satisfying to me. I like to pierce the heart and penetrate through to people. I don't think it's a sell out. If what I'm feeling nobody else feels then I'll change it. For me, I'm the least important person that I want to impress. I'm a highly trained musician and know things that your average person doesn't know. I can hear a canon in retrograde, but if I use that technique and somebody else doesn't feel it then the technique serves no purpose.


----------



## linwood (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks, Ron, but really...I just wanna be you. Love your stuff, bro. And I thank you again for takin' the time to talk to me on the phone. From listening to your site and Craig's...you guys led me to db.Both of you just knock my socks off. I'm only like half way through book 2, but I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## joaz (Jun 17, 2006)

At the moment , I have delusions of Adequacy.
One day I would like to have delusions of Competence.
And finally have delusions of Grandeur. :smile: 

regards Joe


----------



## synthetic (Jun 17, 2006)

I heard a great quote the other day, "The graveyards are full of indispensible men." 

My apiration is to suck less every year, which I'm on track for. And score the occasional movie and not make too much of an ass out of myself. Not to score full-time, I'm too old and comfortable for that. I could have seen myself as an MV slave in a previous life.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 18, 2006)

To get laid through my mad composing skillz  











BUT also to achieve an Gamble "Sound" eventually and to make enough dough to support me and eventually a small family (maybe) both in the media composing and concert world.


*daydreams*


----------



## kid-surf (Jun 18, 2006)

Evan --- go get 'em!  (a.k.a "you go girl") :D


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 19, 2006)

I want to be like Ed!


----------



## Ed (Jun 19, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Mon Jun 19 said:


> I want to be like Ed!



YEY!


----------

